# Male ISFJ - short introduction



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

(Disclaimer- I lost the text because I got logged off so I had to recreate it from memory T_T)

Hey everyone I'm Tucken. You may also call me Tuck or, if you'd like, anything with a nice, personal vibe to it. :>

In three words I'm loyal, considerate and calm but people often see me as shy (which is rather untrue) and stubborn (that I cant denyroud. I'm motivated by others needs and wishes but verbal words of appreciation can cause me some distress - I rather have a hug or a pat on the shoulder and that is all I really need. 

Its a great idea with a personality forum, its something I havent heard of before and I hope to learn more about other people and perhaps they will learn something about my type also.

Ive been familiar with the MBTI for a while but the Enneagram is new to me and so is SLOAN. After some serious comparison it seems that I belong to 1w2 - "protectors seeking rightness and love" with a self preserving affinity. 
A short SLOAN test gave me the titel "reserved" if I remember correctly - it was somewhat fitting.

Anyone like-minded out there? :>


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Tucken and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Tucken. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! :laughing:

Just yell if you ever have any questions or need anything. It's good to see an SJ (we're sadly lacking just a bit), and an ISFJ to boot! Wooh!

But yeah. My profile page is always open if you ever need anything.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

We have an abundance of Ns; it's nice to see an SJ introduce themselves. So welcome. roud:


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome! Now come to the T side, it's not all bad!


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you all for replying so quickly! and to Tkae for the warm welcome.
So we lack SJs and have an abundance of Ns..*scratch scratch* I'm taking notice.^^
Thinker types are great, but Im stuck with F for good and for worse! :>
If you have any questions about me or ISFJs or anything else for that matter go ahead and ask! 
Good night!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. Although we do not have many ISFJs to go around, it would be nice if you would contribute - always nice to have such a perspective around.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Tucken said:


> (Disclaimer- I lost the text because I got logged off so I had to recreate it from memory T_T)
> 
> Hey everyone I'm Tucken. You may also call me Tuck or, if you'd like, anything with a nice, personal vibe to it. :>
> 
> ...


Greetings Tucken! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. ISFJ's are rare in this forum so we are wishing you stay.:happy:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome, Tucken! I love the little kitty on your avatar 

Here are some cookies. Doesn't this one look yummy!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty very much
The cookies were soo mesmerizing. I felt ashamed as I stuffed them in me:blushed: Salt, sweet and with a touch of rainbow. The monster inside of me is pleased to his core And the kitty is here to stay =)


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Aren't you and kitty just adorable!  Welcome to the forum and have a pleasant stay.


----------



## tinker683 (Nov 29, 2009)

Tucken said:


> (Disclaimer- I lost the text because I got logged off so I had to recreate it from memory T_T)
> 
> Hey everyone I'm Tucken. You may also call me Tuck or, if you'd like, anything with a nice, personal vibe to it. :>
> 
> ...


Hello sir! Fellow male ISFJ and a 2w1 Enneagram. I'm very similar to you, although I actually like verbal expressions of appreciation just as much as a pat on the back. It's when I get lavished with praise that I start to feel really flustered and embarrassed.

But any who, welcome!


----------

